# 40 gallon breeder build



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

My 40 gal breeder progress : 

Stand and light canopy done : 
- stand was build from 1x3 , 1x4 and 2x2 , 5/8 plywood and some trim
- skinned the stand with laminate flooring 
- inside tank : 2 coats primer with 3 coats enamel paint 
- outside tank : 2 coats stain with 3 coats polyurethane


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Is the sump door glass?


----------



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

No

The stand doors are made from 5/8 plywood


----------

